
JavaScript: Can (a==1 && a==2 && a==3) ever evaluate to true? - joeyespo
https://codeburst.io/javascript-can-a-1-a-2-a-3-ever-evaluate-to-true-aca13ff4462d
======
masonic
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=%22evaluate%20to%20true%22&sor...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=%22evaluate%20to%20true%22&sort=byDate&prefix=false&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

The first has 140+ comments, 170+ points:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16161030](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16161030)

